# Introducing the new Truck PWM



## Alex (25/8/15)

*The Truck PWM* Dual 18650 PWM Mod

Price: $150

Features:


1590g Enclosure: 3.9" X 2.0" X 0.8" in Glossy White, Black Sparkle, Tiger Red Sparkle, or Deep Blue Sparkle

Variable Voltage 8.4v(optimal)~ .5v
Rated to the amp limit of your batteries.
Dual 3034 MOSFET
Internal On/Off Switch
Magnetic Lid
Spring loaded 510
Switches: Black, Nickel, Green, Red, Blue, Low Pro Stainless Steel
Voltmeter (Red, Blue, or Green) with External Push Button Selector (off/battery voltage/off/output voltage)
Requires 2x 18650s in series
Warranty: 1 Year
The Truck PWM is in essence an unregulated series box, however with the use of a Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) circuit, the voltage can be adjusted from 1%-99% of the batteries voltage and is limited only by your batteries amp limit. I can tell you that this mod hits VERY HARD. Its hard to compare it to a Truck 120/Mini.

Of course, feel free to visit my sub /r/cursedmods. Info/pics/pricing on all of my mods can be found in the sticky: https://redd.it/2un82o











source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3i9ttd/introducing_the_new_truck_pwm/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

